# GEMPP vs GMPP?



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

So I was reading a little about the extended warranties and found what I think to be 2 different ones. It is seeming really confusing but what is the difference between "GMEPP" and "GMPP"? I see on chevy's website I can buy the gm platinum protection for $2703 for 60mo/60,000 miles, but then James Black Cadillac (Allen), can sell me a "Platinum Protection" for way less and a difference mileage! He offered me $1429 for a 75,000 mile warranty (something I can't seem to find on chevy's website) on my cruze that has about 18,000 miles on it. He said the price for the 75,000 mile warranty goes up the more miles I put on the car, which makes sense because it is covering miles further down the road. What exactly is he trying to sell me and is it GMEPP or GMPP? Thanks!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I did some searches on the subject and here is what I found:
After researching both it appears to me that GMEPP is the current GM sponsored program. The old GMPP was sold to Ally, as part of the bankruptcy proceedings along with GMAC, but has since been superseded by GMEPP as GM's new OEM extended warranty program. GMPP has now become Ally and is not even actually called GMPP any longer, Ally is still GM's third party warranty company..


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll have to look at my papers. I don't know what it's called.

$1700 was added to my loan for the warranty. I was told 74k miles. Wasn't given any timeframe. Which would put me at 11 years at the rate I"m going with miles. I just barely hit 15k in almost 2 years. 

I"m thinking of trading the cruze. So I'll be having the warranty and gap refunded back to the loan.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I'll have to look at my papers. I don't know what it's called.
> 
> $1700 was added to my loan for the warranty. I was told 74k miles. Wasn't given any timeframe. Which would put me at 11 years at the rate I"m going with miles. I just barely hit 15k in almost 2 years.
> 
> I"m thinking of trading the cruze. So I'll be having the warranty and gap refunded back to the loan.


Why are you thinking of trading it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

gacl said:


> Why are you thinking of trading it?


I should have considered what I wanted in the first place. I've outgrown the need for a car. I want some cargo capacity in the rear space. My daughter lives 450 miles away so I want AWD for winter. And towing would be nice.

I'm going to lease this time. Since this is the second financed car in a row I"ve traded in. I"m throwing money away for what I don't keep. And who knows what I'll want down the road again. With any luck. The equinox will make me happy and I'll finance after lease is up.

Not looking forward to the decreased fuel economy though. But the extra 100 horses will be nice.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I should have considered what I wanted in the first place. I've outgrown the need for a car. I want some cargo capacity in the rear space. My daughter lives 450 miles away so I want AWD for winter. And towing would be nice.
> 
> I'm going to lease this time. Since this is the second financed car in a row I"ve traded in. I"m throwing money away for what I don't keep. And who knows what I'll want down the road again. With any luck. The equinox will make me happy and I'll finance after lease is up.
> 
> Not looking forward to the decreased fuel economy though. But the extra 100 horses will be nice.


Its more expensive, but get a diesel man. My mom got a diesel equinox and she gets around 36mpg when she does the division at the pump. Better than what I get on my cruze lol. I can only manage 31-33. And her car is wayyyyy bigger. I think the regular gas diesel does like 22 or something so the diesel is for sure the way to go if you can find the right deal like she did. Some dealers have new 2018's left and also look at the certified pre owned (CPO) cars.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

gacl said:


> Its more expensive, but get a diesel man. My mom got a diesel equinox and she gets around 36mpg when she does the division at the pump. Better than what I get on my cruze lol. I can only manage 31-33. And her car is wayyyyy bigger. I think the regular gas diesel does like 22 or something so the diesel is for sure the way to go if you can find the right deal like she did. Some dealers have new 2018's left and also look at the certified pre owned (CPO) cars.


The diesel is the weakest engine though. 137 hp. And only has 1500 lbs. towing capacity. 
The 2.0 has 250 hp and can tow 3500 lbs.


----------

